
How to unlock a phone with a broken screen - Gedxx
https://www.ikkaro.net/unlock-phone-broke-screen/
======
ortusdux
I wonder if a usb touchscreen monitor would mount and mirror the display of a
locked device:

[https://www.mimomonitors.com/products/mimo-
touch2](https://www.mimomonitors.com/products/mimo-touch2)

